# [b]lipo's Will Save Tracks Money[/b]



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

You Will Not Have All The Solder Irons [major Electric] And Not As Much Battery Charging.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

..I think the amount of money saved by the tracks would be minimal by going LIPO. But, it could add up greatly by the end of the year...if someone were to track it properly. (Just NO soldering irons burning ALL day long...could be quite a bit I'd guess)

Some have said going BRUSHLESS/LIPO will Cost SHOPS money in lost sales too...

My take on that is "People with MONEY to spend...will SPEND money" So if a guy saves money by NOT having to buy brushes..and batteries....he'll SPEND it on NEW Tires, Bodies, Bearings...and FOOD. Hopefully in the long run the SHOP will actually PROFIT more, by selling a higher profit margin selection of products. (I'm sure they can get more % markup on a set of bearings..than a Battery Pack or Motor..and the BEARINGS don't really go obsolete sitting on the shelf the way a Battery or Motor does.)


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

As for sodering Irons being left on...well my iron runs off my 1000W inverter and that is hooked to my car battery. I always turn it off after use!!! Its an Hakko 936 and has about 15 second warm up. Just flick it on ask I am sitting down and by time i have the tape or battery bar off the iron is hot to go.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

trailranger said:


> Its an Hakko 936 and has about 15 second warm up.


How does that work out? I've bought 3 different irons and non of them would run off my inverter. (I only had a 400 watt inverter, but the IRONS were only 40 watt, so I figured they would work)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

ICEMAN96 said:


> You Will Not Have All The Solder Irons [major Electric] And Not As Much Battery Charging.


Racers will still use irons, maybe not as much. Charging will still happen, but not as much. 

If this is the best way to endorse LiPo batteries being used in racing, I'll just sit back and laugh.


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Perhaps with all the time saved charging and discharging batteries some of us racers will find time to run an additional class which means car sales and additional track fees. I think Lipo will work out just fine.


"Go Fast Turn Left"


----------

